# Anyone taken a domestic pet back to the UK



## Polly725 (Jul 2, 2015)

I was wondering if there is anyone that has taken a pet back to the UK. I have a cat, she is an italian stray and has been with me for several years. I am looking into returning back to Scotland to live and would like to know of anyone that has done this with a pet. I have had quotes from several companies to transport her and they are coming back with prices of around £1500 including the pick up, cage and flights. I have had her microchipped, she has all the vaccines including rabies and she has her passport. I didn't think it would cost as much as this. 
I understand that an animal going into the UK has to go via London Heathrow - is this right? 
If anyone can advise or give their experiences I'd be grateful. 
Many thanks Polly


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Detailed information on the requirements and regulations about bringing your pet from an EU member country into the UK is available on the UK Government's website.
It doesn't say anywhere that your cat has to travel unaccompanied to Heathrow. In my opinion, you should check with Ryanair or Easyjet about their rules on carrying small pets in carrier baskets with you when you will fly back to Scotland.


----------

